# alternatief voor dreamweaver

## disturbed

oioi !!

Ik heb al tijdje gentoo op desktop.

heb vroeger altijd met dreamweaver sites gemaakt en ik wil nou met mijn linuxbox een site ineensteken. Een search op de gentoo forums leverde weinig op. welk programma(s) gebruiken jullie ?

grtz

----------

## bravecobra

Quanta

----------

## toMeloos

kde based: quanta

gnome based: bluefish

dreamweaver mx draait trouwens goed onder crossover office, de vraag is echter of je echt websites wil maken in dreamweaver   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

----------

## bravecobra

Idd, lijkt me niet direct de beste oplossing om zelf websites te maken.

----------

## RealNitro

 *toMeloos wrote:*   

> kde based: quanta
> 
> gnome based: bluefish

 

Ik heb die hier allebei staan, en ik kan niet goed kiezen  :Confused:  . Welk programma is het beste? (ik gebruik ze om html, php en css te schrijven)

Ik gebruik gnome, btw...

----------

## Braempje

Je kan voor meer grafische opmaak nvu eens proberen. Ik heb er geen ervaring mee (zit ook niet in Portage) maar het schijnt knap.

Als je Gnome draait start je best alleen Gnome programma's anders laad je half Kde voor niets...

----------

## Rainmaker

Als je PHP gebruikt, probeer dan es mijn favoriete java-app: zend developement studio. www.zend.com voor een evaluatieversie (en ja, is vrij duur om te kopen...)

----------

## yngwin

 *RealNitro wrote:*   

>  *toMeloos wrote:*   kde based: quanta
> 
> gnome based: bluefish 
> 
> Ik heb die hier allebei staan, en ik kan niet goed kiezen  . Welk programma is het beste? (ik gebruik ze om html, php en css te schrijven)
> ...

 

Ikzelf kies voor Quanta, maar ik gebruik ook KDE. Ik zou zeggen: probeer ze allebei eens een tijdje uit en kies degene die je het beste bevalt.

----------

## RealNitro

Ik heb nu al een tijdje Bluefish gebruikt, en ik merk toch dat Quanta beter is. Quanta kan de namen van je variabelen aanvullen e.d., Bluefish voegt alleen wat kleurtjes toe (en dan nog redelijk 'traag' :s ).

----------

## theBlackDragon

There's an nvu ebuild in bugzilla: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40821

----------

## disturbed

bedankt ! quanta staat mij wel aan

grtz

----------

## crovax123

hoe moet ik een ebuild gebruiken

???

----------

## yngwin

 *crovax123 wrote:*   

> hoe moet ik een ebuild gebruiken
> 
> ???

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/nl/portage-user.xml

----------

## errorist

Hallo,

Ik heb NVU getest maar vind hem als zijnde wysiwyg niet veel beter dan de standaard

composer die bij Mozilla geleverd wordt. Voor het ontwikkelen van webapplicaties is tevens Quanta een zeer goed bruikbaar programma zoals al eerder opgemerkt in dit topic. 

Grtz Errorist.

----------

## Arjan

Je kunt ook mozilla composer gebruiken

> Start mozilla op (niet firefox)

en druk op CTRL+SHIFT+N

----------

## wimgriffioen

 *joppie wrote:*   

> Je kunt ook mozilla composer gebruiken
> 
> > Start mozilla op (niet firefox)
> 
> en druk op CTRL+SHIFT+N

 

Ik weet nog een leuke WYSIWYG editor. Amaya

----------

## BlackEdder

Bluefish is door een Nederlander gemaakt, dus dat moet je gebruiken natuurlijk  :Smile: 

----------

## RealNitro

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> Bluefish is door een Nederlander gemaakt, dus dat moet je gebruiken natuurlijk 

 

In een vorige post koos ik voor quanta, maar nu gebruik ik enkel Bluefish, vooral dan omdat ik met php-pagina's bezig ben, en geen grafische modus nodig heb (en het is o zo snel opgestart  :Smile:  ).

----------

## TheX

Take a look at Bluefish!!

----------

## eikketk

Vim?  :Laughing:  (is toch mijn favoriet zulle)

----------

## Arjan

Bluefish is idd heel handig, ik gebruik het altijd

als ik met PHP scripts bezig ben (soms ook nano)

alleen tis niet echt een WYSIWYG editor dus voor 

mensen die alleen wat HTML willen, kan ik me

voorstellen dat die liever zien wat ze maken.

----------

## eniac

Is geen wysiwyg maar wel veel krachtiger dan alle wysiwygs samen, vim !

----------

## yngwin

 *wimgriffioen wrote:*   

> Ik weet nog een leuke WYSIWYG editor. Amaya

 

Amaya leuk???   :Shocked: 

't Is gewoon crap! Zelfs een eenvoudige CSS layout wordt er kompleet in vernaggeld. Tenzij er iets heel erg verbeterd is de laatste tijd...

Die lui moesten zich schamen dat ze met de W3C geassocieerd zijn!

----------

## garo

Het heel idee achter WYSIWYG is al fout. Dezelfde HTML-code geeft onder (bijvoorbeeld) een andere resolutie al een andere weergave en beide weergaves kunnen zich perfect aan de HTML houden. WYSIWYG is onmogelijk .

----------

## rockfly

bij dreamweaver kan je je werkveld op een bepaalde resolutie neer zetten. voor het bouwen van een website kan je het beste wel er verstand van hebben, met tables frames en welke je in % aangeeft en welke in pixels.

----------

## garo

Maar je kan niet weten welke resolutie de bezoekers gebruiken.

----------

## RealNitro

 *garo wrote:*   

> Maar je kan niet weten welke resolutie de bezoekers gebruiken.

 

So?

Je kan je site maken in de meest gebruikte resolutie, en dan uitproberen op andere resoluties.

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *RealNitro wrote:*   

>  *garo wrote:*   Maar je kan niet weten welke resolutie de bezoekers gebruiken. 
> 
> So?
> 
> Je kan je site maken in de meest gebruikte resolutie, en dan uitproberen op andere resoluties.

 

"Meestegebruikte" is vrij relatief, je kan natuurlijk altijd je resolutie "vastzetten" door op bijvoorbeeld 800x600 te werken en het overschot gewoon op te vullen mbv frames. Maar als je dit niet goed doet suckt het big big time.

----------

## jakamaka

Ik gebruik niks anders als bluefish, zeer snel en heeft veel mogelijkheden.

----------

## liber!

 *theBlackDragon wrote:*   

>  *RealNitro wrote:*    *garo wrote:*   Maar je kan niet weten welke resolutie de bezoekers gebruiken. 
> 
> So?
> 
> Je kan je site maken in de meest gebruikte resolutie, en dan uitproberen op andere resoluties. 
> ...

 

Frames sucken bijna altijd big time ...  :Razz: 

Geef mij maar bluefish of vi met xhtml en css...

P.S. theBlackDragon lair.be en fvwm.lair.be zijn down...

Greets,

Nathan

----------

## bravecobra

 *liber! wrote:*   

> frames sucken bijna altijd big time ...  

 

frames zuigen altijd!

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *liber! wrote:*   

>  *theBlackDragon wrote:*    *RealNitro wrote:*    *garo wrote:*   Maar je kan niet weten welke resolutie de bezoekers gebruiken. 
> 
> So?
> 
> Je kan je site maken in de meest gebruikte resolutie, en dan uitproberen op andere resoluties. 
> ...

 

Zijn terug online, geen idee wat er gebeurt is, zou het moeten navragen aan m'n host...

xhtml en css zijn idd altijd beter, maar dan is je site dynamisch aan de resolutie ontwikkeld hé, wat idd altijd beter is.

----------

## yngwin

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Frames sucken bijna altijd big time ... 
> 
> Geef mij maar bluefish of vi met xhtml en css... 
> 
> xhtml en css zijn idd altijd beter, maar dan is je site dynamisch aan de resolutie ontwikkeld hé, wat idd altijd beter is.

 

Sorry, maar dat is gewoon onzin. Als je wilt kun je met XHTML nog steeds een tabellen-en-frames gebaseerde website bouwen met alleen wat CSS voor de font kleurtjes ofzo. XHTML en CSS zijn in zichzelf geen garantie voor goed gecodeerde sites. Daarbij moet je gebruik maken van de filosofie achter webstandaarden: sematisch coderen, scheiding van content en presentatie, toegankelijkheid, enz.

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *yngwin wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    *Quote:*   Frames sucken bijna altijd big time ... 
> 
> Geef mij maar bluefish of vi met xhtml en css... 
> 
> xhtml en css zijn idd altijd beter, maar dan is je site dynamisch aan de resolutie ontwikkeld hé, wat idd altijd beter is. 
> ...

 

Heb ik anders beweerd ofzo? Natuurlijk moet je je aan de standaarden houden, maar dan kan je ook maar beter de huidige standaard gebruiken ipv de oude.

----------

## yngwin

 *theBlackDragon wrote:*   

> xhtml en css zijn idd altijd beter

 

Ik prefereer toch semantisch gecodeerde HTML boven frames&tables XHTML...

Niet dat ik iets tegen XHTML heb, maar het wordt te vaak misbruikt. Lees meer in de web categorie op mijn blog: http://stijlstek.nl/greek2me/category/web/

----------

## infirit

Euh, Dreamweaver werkt over het algemeen prima onder wine dus als je dreamweaver al hebt......  :Laughing: 

----------

## wica

 *garo wrote:*   

> Het heel idee achter WYSIWYG is al fout. Dezelfde HTML-code geeft onder (bijvoorbeeld) een andere resolutie al een andere weergave en beide weergaves kunnen zich perfect aan de HTML houden. WYSIWYG is onmogelijk .

 

Maar een WYSIWYG is wel handig om even snel een layout code te maken, en daarna wat aan te passen. Dit gaat bij mij sneller dan anders om.

Moet wel zeggen dat ik nooit de javascript van een WYSIWYG editor gebruik. Deze zijn meestal rond uit ranzig.

----------

## eikketk

XHTML+CSS?

Check source van deze paginas (niet door mij ontworpen  :Wink: )

Check de paginas ook eens in lynx/links ofzo  :Smile: 

----------

## E.T.

 *eikketk wrote:*   

> Check de paginas ook eens in lynx/links ofzo 

 

Had ik nog niet gedaan, maar da's echt wel beestig!

----------

## Dikkiedik

Dit is wel interessant... Voor m'n stage moet ik websites bouwen. Ik zit veel met flash mx en dreamweaver bezig. Voor simpele html pagina's gebruik ik soms ook een webeditor van de .net standaard. Kan iemand mij hier uitleggen hoe ik succesvol alle applicaties van studio mx onder linux laat draaien?? Dat zou echt fantastisch zijn!!

Alvast bedankt,

Kev

----------

## Woll0r

Wine misschien eens proberen? Cedega (= Wine voor games) draait hier vrij goed, alleen wat kleine problemen met InstallShield zaken. Maar al de rest werkt vrij goed  :Razz: 

----------

## BlackEdder

Las dit artikel over vervanging dreamweaver:

http://osdir.com/slash3344.html

----------

## racoontje

 *garo wrote:*   

> Het heel idee achter WYSIWYG is al fout. Dezelfde HTML-code geeft onder (bijvoorbeeld) een andere resolutie al een andere weergave en beide weergaves kunnen zich perfect aan de HTML houden. WYSIWYG is onmogelijk .

 

WYSIWYG is inderdaad sowieso fout, maar dat van die resolutie klopt ook alleen maar als je overal fotootjes gebruikt... En met CSS2 kan je dat ook al grotendeels oplossen.

Als je XML/XHTML + CSS1 met relative/absolute positioning gebruikt kan je de meeste sites correct laten zien op alle resoluties van 800x600 tot 1600x1200.

----------

## koder

 *eikketk wrote:*   

> Vim?  (is toch mijn favoriet zulle)

 

Ja natuurlijk Vim!!   :Cool: 

Het beste WYTIWYG ("what you type is what you get") programma sinds 1967! Vim voor alles gewoon! 

Wat doen al die andere programma's eigenlijk? Wat kan je daar zoal mee?   :Laughing: 

greetz

koder

www.mame.be

----------

